# Pacsirta's First Bird Training Session



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Today Pacsirta and I died and went to Vizsla heaven  Well, at least that's how it felt like! 

We met up early in the morning, and the trainer took us straight out on the field and placed five birds for Pacsirta to find. He guided her to find the first bird, and it took a little while to actually pick up on its scent, but then came the beautiful point! I was just standing there like a fool with this huge smile so proud of my little girl. Once she knew what she was looking for, Pacsirta was ON! She was very driven and just roaming in the tall grass, occasionally getting tangled up in check cord  As the trainer moved her towards the birds, she was able to pick up the scent better with each time. She got the last bird from quite some distance because of the favoring winds and, my oh my, what an amazing sight to see! Her freezing up and just staying like that on point... like she's in a trance! No words can describe how proud I am of her!  I can't get over today's experience and can't wait till next Friday when we meet with the trainer again. I'll try and get some pictures from one of the training sessions. 

Million thanks to *VictoriaW* who told me about this trainer!  This is by far one of the best experiences I have had with my girls! 8)

As a bird training newbie, I would love to hear some good reading material advice. I tried looking back at other posts, but at the end I was just more confused by all the literature out there. So, I'd like to start with baby steps. Thank you!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Suliko, congratulations! 
I take Luna to Jeff too (thanks also to Victoria) and I am so proud of her it's crazy. I know the feeling you describe. She has made great progress over the past few months.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/to-point.html

Post is about Bailey at 11-months-old in first field experiences with birds back in June of 2009. 

Both of you have the hook deeply embedded now. No reason to fight it. Buckle up and enjoy the ride.

Welcome to your red bird dog addiction! 8)

RBD


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

that's awesome - do I actually WANT My baby V to grow up faster???  Can't wait for the great experiences to come.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Just returned from Nitro's first training session. One of the items we discussed were training books. Both Vance & I like a classic, Robert Wehle's "Wing & Shot". This is old but well written and most, if not all of the training methods are valid today. Vance recommended BEST WAY TO TRAIN YOUR GUN DOG The Delmar Smith Method By Bill Tarrant and I like The
Bird Dog Training Manual by Dave Walker.

Congratulations on a great first training session.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

What a bunch of lucky dogs!
It's really great to see more and more people interested in letting their dogs do what they were bred for. I think it gives them a great sense of worth, and makes for a well trained and well rounded pet.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I feel like I have discovered a whole new world!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> BEST WAY TO TRAIN YOUR GUN DOG The Delmar Smith Method By Bill Tarrant


Aimless, I have my copy three feet from me as I write this. I refer to it quite often. One of the best about bird dogs. He was a big Britney fan early in the days when the Continential breeds were first coming to America. Delmar was quite the character!

Very highly recommended.

RBD


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

RBD, I met a lady at the trainer's who was picking up her Brittany. Rick Smith, Delmar's son, had seen the bitch this winter in Texas and requested the pairing. His stud fee? ANY pup from the litter. 

My one hour appointment turned into a 4 hour fun time talking dogs, talking training and working Nitro. Hunting Dog people are the best


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

What a great day for you and Pacsirta - congratulations! It is just simply amazing to see these dogs doing what they were born to do. The drive and focus is unexplanable until you see it first hand - can't properly explain it to anyone else either. I never understood it until I went hunting with my husband. He kept telling me (before we had our dogs) - "you really should come and see the dogs work" (his brother had pointing dogs before us). Once I did finally go (after we got our girl), I was absolutely amazed and hooked (although I carry a camara and not a gun...yet ). And it doesn't get old...ever...


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Yesterday was Pacsirta's third training session, and, unfortunately, I had to work and couldn't witness my little girl out in the field. However, I was told she did really great - found all five birds and from very respectable distances and her point was excellent!  So happy about her! Next week I will be able to take her again... just can't wait to witness it again. 
It is so amazing to watch her grow and develop in this beautiful dog. Yes, she's quite a serious puppy!  

Here are some pictures from last week and yesterday's training sessions  (As I am typing this message, I cannot wipe this big SMILE off my face - so proud of her!)


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

WOW. Great shots! She is amazing!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

;D ;D ;D


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

GOOD reasons for BIG smiles, ma'am.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

That's what is all about! Many more smiles ahead and then a deep seated satisfaction will envelope you as YOUR dog expresses all the talents that lay under the surface just waiting to be released.

Posting your experiences with your Hungarian Pointer may get others excited enough to try it themselves. Sounds like you found yourself a good trainer who is working well with Pacarta. 

Enjoy the feeling.    ;D

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You have every reason to be proud of her. I just love pictures of red dogs on point.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!! Will keep updating progress and how Pacsirta does as she continues the training


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Be proud. You have every right to be.

She's going to change now, and became a different type of Vizsla. She now knows that she has a purpose, and what it is.
It'll drive her, and you, for the rest of her life.

She's beautiful !!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Today was another successful training day for Pacsirta. She loves the trainer and pretty much needs very little correction during the whole training session ....which I am very proud of  BUT today Pacsirta taught me a few lessons. 

First. Pacsirta was doing excellent during "whoa" training. When I took over from the trainer and did the "whoa" myself, Pacsirta wasn't as focused anymore. But of course!! I was pretty nervous and constantly thinking if I'm doing it right, even though I had seen it done many times. 
So,* lesson one*: don't just stand there watching the dog with the biggest smile on your face in admiration of how amazing your dog is and how excellent is his/her response to the trainer. Watch the trainer instead and pay close attention to detail and learn his techniques! 
*Lesson two*. If the breeder has done the right thing and has put all the time and effort to "produce" a versatile Vizsla, you shouldn't worry if the dog will be able to do IT! It's in the dog. However, the dog will read you like an open book. If you are nervous, not prepared, don't know what you're doing, the dog will sense it and will not perform. That's how I felt after the second try with "whoa" - like I failed Pacsi  I was nervous and lacked confidence, and she felt it....and lacked confidence. The good news - we're only getting started! Repetition and consistency is the key! (of course, I knew that! : )
*Lesson three*. Learn more about the dog! After the training was done, I realized how important it is to know the dog! But really KNOW - the purpose, behavior, history, etc. Even though I had read lots of literature about Vizslas, I felt like I have to go back to the drawing board and start all over again. It has to be the way Pacsirta is that makes me re-read everything. She amazes me every time we go out there and work because I can apply her work to what I have read. I literally could watch her work for hours - she is so driven and just ...different  (this is where I need to go back to Lesson 1  )

I know all of these lessons have been discussed here on the forums in detail, but to actually experience it and come to that conclusion for myself was a huge deal for me :-[ I am so excited to learn more about the dog, the hunt, and the technique. All thanks to my little red Hungarian girl Pacsirta :-*


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Suliko,
The hook is in deep. No getting away from it now. If you go to my very first post (483 posts ago) was after a puppy and derby field trial in the deserts north of Reno, Nevada. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-we-get-around.html

Point Three is what set in. I wanted to know everything about these dogs. 

You are on your way. I would only hope others who read your adventures think: "Hey, they can do it with their Hungarian Pointer, maybe I should TRY."

It is all about the effort. Will every Vizsla have "it"? No. But how will you know unless you attempt to understand (really understand) the dog nature and good breeding has given you.

Here on the West coast Pacsirta has a fan club. Good luck. It's not easy but if you take yourself lightly and learn from the pros, you'll get there.

I'm a long way from "getting there" but I love the journey.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Remember the heart is a lonely hunter and the V is all heart ! we are just along for the ride - given the chance they all are winners!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks *redbirddog* and *R E McCraith*! I'm really looking forward to learning more about the dog and the hunt!  Really excited and can't wait for Friday when we go back for our next training session!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Suliko, so glad you and Pacsirta are enjoying it!

Luna adores Jeff. We saw him for training last night. Like what you have experienced, she is so much better with him than she is with me. Don't feel too badly about it though. I think part of it is because they only ever see Jeff for bird training so they know what's expected of them there. He's affectionate and sweet to Luna and gives her lots of praise but at the end of the day, their relationship is based solely on her working while they're together vs. her relationship with me which involves lots of indulging, snuggling on the sofa and allowing her a few minutes on the bed in the morning etc. She knows I'm a bit of a softy sometimes and she takes full advantage. I can't say it's the same for you and Pacsirta but that may be part of it?

It's interesting what you wrote about "learning the dog". I could probably stand do to a refresher too! Best of luck to you and Pacsirta!


----------

